# Toys for Tots program



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

For those of you who may be heading down or up for Que and Cruz I have invited the Marine Corp Toys for Tots to set up a drop off zone.  If you folks can find it in your heart to bring a new toy for a needy kid please do so.  It would mean a lot.

Thanks in advance


----------

